# Precista Speedbird III, - (affordable IWC Mark XV)



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*Precista Speedbird III, - (affordable IWC Mark XV)














































*more pics here -*Precista Speedbird III, - (affordable IWC Mark XV)*


----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks great, however I would replace bracelet with nice looking dark brown strap stitched with black thread


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

danielb said:


> Looks great, however I would replace bracelet with nice looking dark brown strap stitched with black thread


bracelet is very comfortable


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Another awesome watch, excellent photos once again. I'd keep it on the bracelet!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Eddie makes some wonderful watches~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------

